
Startup Helps Conservative Sites Store User Names, Postal Addresses of Readers - goohex
https://jezebel.com/this-bumbling-new-start-up-helps-conservative-websites-1844532981
======
rbecker
The article doesn't explain, but how is this different from Google or Facebook
analytics? I'm not familiar with either, but this is certainly data that both
those companies (and many others) gather, isn't it?

------
a3n
Doxing as a service.

